# Constant Itching!



## Dani (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I just wanted to ask if anyone else has any idea of what this could be or if anyone has had anything similar. 

I cant find anything on the net and my IBD nurse says its not related to Crohns. 

Anyway, for the last 4-6 months I cannot stop itching! Its usually at night, in bed. Theres no blisters, spots or anything like that. 

When I do scratch my skin becomes raised, a bit lumpy and red but I think that is just down to the actual scratching. 

Has anyone else experienced anything simialr or do you think it could be related to the Crohns. 

The constand need to scratch is driving me mad, I cant stop itching while Im driving, in work or at the gym! 

Thanks


----------



## Fruitcake (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Dani

I had itchy skin for ages, it drove me mad but there was no rash...it felt more like something crawling all over me! Turns out it was the cocodamol I was taking, my GP said it was really common and people who take cocaine do it too.

I've changed my pain killers and it stopped, so maybe look up itching as a symptom of any of the meds you take.

Hope you sort it soon 

Lyndsey xx


----------



## Dani (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Lyndsey,

Thanks for the reply. 

I only take one med for my Crohns now and I was taking those long before the itching started. I will check out the side effects of my meds though. 

Other than that I'm really stuck. I havent started using different washing powder, deodrant or anything like that.


----------



## Astra (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Dani

I itch too, especially my hands, palms, and calves! I haven't changed toiletries neither! I just thought it was the Pred, but now I'm stumped cos you're not on Pred!!
Someone will know, Dan B maybe ??
xxx


----------



## Dani (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Astra

I was on Prednisolone last year when I was diagnosed but the itching started a long time after I finished the pred.

So I'm clueless :confused2:


----------



## Fruitcake (Apr 13, 2010)

Talking about it is making me itch !!! aaaah


----------



## Mary (Apr 13, 2010)

OMG I am so glad someone posted this I have been itching all over also. I dont know what it is sometimes even in my ears.I have some red bumps and dry skin. When I google it scarey things come up.I dont know whatit is either. I was thinking it was Pentasa because I think it has some sort of aspirin in it.


----------



## Dani (Apr 13, 2010)

No, it cant be Pentasa, I'm not on that. 

Well, I was for a very short time but it was giving me terrible headaches and I stopped it after a week or so. 

The itching started after I finished on pentasa and pred and after I started on Mezavant, so i dont think its the meds because none of the timing is right. 

I dont know whether to see the GP but they are useless! 

I get it everywhere but mainly my legs (normally upper legs) and bottom but also on my llower egs, back, stomach, neck. 

Its driving me mad. I havent had a flare up since last August and I've been well otherwsie.


----------



## Mary (Apr 13, 2010)

I think your med and mine have an aspirin component in it maybe we have to much in our systems. My bottom itches too, legs, feet,back. I havent gotten any answers either.


----------



## Astra (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001364.html

Dani & Mary
 here's a link about Mezavant, a side effect is allergic skin rashes
BTW Mezavant is Pentasa, both are mesalazine

xxx


----------



## Dani (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Astra, oh yes thats true, They are the same med. Maybe thats what it is. 
If thats the case, Ill speak to my IBD nurse again


----------



## CrohnsHobo (Apr 13, 2010)

I had that a lot last year when I was in a flare. Was only on Remicade at the time.


----------



## InkyStinky (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Dani! When I was younger I used to get terrible itching - it was always worst in the spring. I don't think it was med-related because I kept having to swtich them (b/c they weren't working, not b/c of itching) and I still itched. No rash, and only red because it couldn't help rubbing/scratching them. I wasn't on any pain meds. 

I used to take baths in Aveeno Oatmeal stuff (little packets you add to the bath water)... that helped for a little bit. I'm so sorry you're going throught this - it's miserable!


----------



## Dani (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh thanks guys.

Glad to hear I'm not the only one! I will try all the different potions and lotions, I cant see the Drs doing anything. 

I have left a mesage with my IBD nurse so if they do find out what it is I will let you all know.


----------



## Keona (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought of you and your post when I woke myself up itching tonight.   Just my legs though... I do have a bad rash behind my knee (my GI doc says it looks like psorasis (SP?) and my family doc says it is ezcema..take your pick)... anyhow, both legs front back very itchy.   Hope you get answers 
________
Hino motors


----------



## Claire617 (Apr 14, 2010)

A few days ago before this post came up I woke up itching in bed.... now i've recently tapered off the pred and im on pentasa, went to the docs and they gave me some antihistimines, and its calmed down but i still get itchy.... annoying isnt it


----------



## Dustin (Apr 14, 2010)

Could it be a mild allergic reaction to the medication you are on?


----------



## Dani (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe it is the pentasa/mezavant then. 

Claire, I have tried antihistimines but it doesnt seem to help but I only take them when I am itching. Should I take them everyday to stop the itching before it comes on?


----------



## Claire617 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well my perscription says take 3 a day so yeah even when I don't have a prob i still take the dose, annoying though cus i never had this problem before when i took pentasa


----------



## Lisa (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been itching too - but that ios due to the psoriasis I've developed....was at the dermatologist today and had 2 biopsies taken to try to determine what type.....

I'm only on remicade - no other drugs right now.....although I have been taking 1-2 benadryl to help me sleep at night lately! 

What ~really~ stinks is I wear a white shirt for work - can't scratch too much or I'll have red spots all over it!


----------



## Minxy (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, I have had problems with itchy skin, itchy ears and itchy nose for many years, it's always worse leading up to a flare of the CD.. 

I do not regularly take any meds, so the itching is not drug related. I react to scented products, so everything I use for laundry, and personal hygiene is unscented and hypoallergenic. But one of the worse causes of the itching is eating certain foods, especially dairy. 

The doctor says the itching is eczema, caused by allergies, also a Crohn's symptom. Sometimes antihistamines help a bit, but only if I take H2 blockers (Cimetidine, Ranitidine,) as well as H1s. (Loratidine, Benadryl etc.)


----------



## swing9cats (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi I agree with Minxy.  I have crohns...but mysteriously had the itching long before I was diagnosed and on any drugs.  I would itch (on my legs) when I would have a shower, the seasons would change, spent time in the sun etc.  The symptoms would ramp up, and get very intense, and then die down...over a period of a week or more.

Again I had these symptoms since childhood...I then got diagnosed with Crohns at 20.  

The itching is autoimmune related-unfortunately.  Its some sort of underskin inflammation of fat or nerve endings.  I believe its an autoimmune condition all on its own (my conclusion that I aptly named AutoImmune Pruritis).  There is no rash of any type or markings.  It lasts for periods of time, and then goes away.  It ramps up in intensity and then winds down and disappears.  

It makes sense that people get it when they get OFF of prednisone, as it is an anti-inflammatory.  When reducing prednisone, your body's inflammation bounces back...hence intense itching as you are reducing the drug.  Meds that suppress the immune system or immune response should help.  

I am not a doctor...and there are also many other reasons the itching could be happening:

-you might be developing an autoimmune disease
-Psoriasis
-Autoimmune Hep
-Cholangitis
-Allergy
-Dermatomyostitis
-Erythema Nodosum
-Liver Problems
-Dermatitis herpetiformis
-Pemphigoid
-Sjögren's syndrome
-pre-cursor to a soon coming autoimmune problem (like any listed above or unrelated)

Drugs that can help might be drugs that suppress the Immune system if it is extremely intense.  I am going to assume people who have ANY autoimmune disease can have this, and this can be an autoimmune disease on its own.  

My doctors have told me that Azathioprine should help with the itching, but for me-it has not.  It also indicates as a side effect that there is itching.

Drugs that suppress the immune system
-Prednisone (this will work)
-Azathioprine
-Methotrexate
-etc...

Drugs that will help with the symptoms:
Diaxipam
Neurontin
H2 blockers and H1's

What I do to mitigate the itching since I am almost at 100% sure that it is autoimmune (the only doc that I haven't seen about this is a neurologist), I make sure to do what Minxy does....I use all natural unscented products, I detox from all of my drugs, I stay out of the sun, I eat pure organic foods (NO DAIRY), I avoid getting my skin wet...I wash my hair in the sink and wash with a rag until the itching disappears.

Hope this helps!

Below are other potential causes for itching--again I am not a doctor, but I have had this problem for so long with NO help...this is all of the research I've done on my own.

Endocrine and Metabolic Diseases
Chronic renal failure
Diabetes mellitus (questionable; may be localized to scalp)
Hyperthyroidism
Hypothyroidism
Liver disease (with or without cholestasis)
Malabsorption
Perimenopausal pruritus
Infectious Diseases
Helminthosis
HIV infection
Parasitosis
Neoplastic and hematological
Hodgkin's disease
Iron deficiency
Leukemia
Non-Hodgkin's lymphoma
Multiple myeloma
Plasmacytoma
Polycythemia rubra vera
Visceral Neoplasms
Carcinoid syndrome
Solid tumors of the cervix, prostate, or colon
Pregnancy
Pruritus gravidarum (with or without cholestasis)
Drugs
Allopurinol
Amiodarone
Angiotensin-converting enzyme inhibitors
Estrogen
Hydrochlorothiazide
Hydroxyethyl cellulose
Opioids
Simvastatin
Other
Neurologic disease
Abscess
Infarcts
Multiple sclerosis
Nostalgia paresthetica
Tumors
Psychiatric disease
Anxiety disorders
Depression
Obsessive-compulsive disorder


----------



## shamrock15 (Jul 30, 2012)

Let's not forget skin infections - fungal infections can do this too.


----------



## Rosemary Schlegel (Feb 27, 2013)

I was diagnosed with crhons disease 18 years ago.  Have had more than 70 remicade infusions.  Initially when i received my first infusions i had itching for a night or two after the infusion.  That eventually went away.  The itching i now have and have had for probably a year is very different.  It is all ove and is worse at night when i watch tv.  I have it minimally during the day but because i am so active i probably do not notice it as much. I find that when the night itching starts it is helped by using dry skin lotion. I have been to a dermatologis and he could not find any thing wrong except dry skin.  I am convinced that it is autoimmune related.  I hope this helps rosemary


----------



## Danico85 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Dani

I was getting alot of itching (mainly on my thighs and hands) before i was diagnosed. It was only after i was diagnosed did my consultant tell me the itching and raised red circles was actually a symptom of IBD.

The itching stopped soon after i was put on steroids and asacol.

Hope this sheds some light


----------

